# Trio Stealth Lite 4.3" Internet Tablet Reset



## Master82 (Aug 7, 2013)

I forgot the password on my Trio Stealth Lite 4.3" Internet Tablet. I would like to reset it. I see the word 'reset' with a tiny hole beneath it, and a slightly larger hole near by. I tried using a paper clip on the larger hole to no avail. The tablet turned on immediately after holding the smaller hole for 30 seconds, which could be a problem as I read that the device must remain off for 60 seconds. I also read that you can reset by powering down the device and then holding the power and volume up (some websites say volume down) buttons. However, when I turn off the device it turns itself back on within seconds. 

Thank You


----------

